# Best place to find a reliable live in Maid?



## CarlaLarsenJones (Jan 6, 2016)

Hi can anybody advise where is the best place to find a live in reliable maid but not pay the crazy fee's agency's want?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

What are the 'crazy fees' ?

You can always try and find someone overseas who wants to work for you and bring them in yourself, assuming you don't mind the 'crazy cost' of doing it all yourself and bear in mind many countries will only allow their citizens to be brought in as maids directly as long as their employers are reliable.

There are reasons that agencies exist for many countries, and the main reason is employer behaviour.

You could always try posting something on Facebook and get used to doing a huge amount of admin.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

CarlaLarsenJones said:


> Hi can anybody advise where is the best place to find a live in reliable maid but not pay the crazy fee's agency's want?


There used to be a really good market in Sharjah, but it was found that fruit and veg has a higher margin so they closed it...

The outrageous fee's alluded to perhaps ensure a touch of dignity and human rights to an area that is notorious for abuses. I would direct my energies to making sure the fee's paid covered the whole process and the agency wasn't levering a separate charge on the person themselves.

Or perhaps you could cook and clean for yourself?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Hmmm, lives on the Palm but wants a cheapo live in maid - why does everyone here always want to have special services on the cheap?


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

LesFroggitts said:


> Hmmm, lives on the Palm but wants a cheapo live in maid - why does everyone here always want to have special services on the cheap?


No doubt due to the false sense of entitlement as they now "living the I am a VVIP dream"


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

You could try 

www.lessjudgementalforum.com

or

www.maidsnotcharacterassassinations.com


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Just something to bear in mind in regards to maids on the Palm.
They meet up in the park and are all well aware of each others salaries and bonuses. Their salaries have gone up a lot in the last years as demands have gotten higher and higher. I know of many families that have been met with very high salary expectations and it's been a challenge to find a maid who will except their offerings (which have been very generous).
I believe most palm maids are paid a lot more than elsewhere in Dubai.

Who can blame them though. Don't we all try to get the best salaries and contracts?

The gossip club is thriving too. Most are aware of what all the sirs and ma'ms do and don't do...


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

There's a shortage of Filipino maids because the Philippines put a ban on new maids coming to the UAE, which allows the existing ones to demand higher salaries.

The cleaners have gone up in cost too. At the rate it's going I'm going to have to cut back to once a week. 



QOFE said:


> Just something to bear in mind in regards to maids on the Palm.
> They meet up in the park and are all well aware of each others salaries and bonuses. Their salaries have gone up a lot in the last years as demands have gotten higher and higher. I know of many families that have been met with very high salary expectations and it's been a challenge to find a maid who will except their offerings (which have been very generous).
> I believe most palm maids are paid a lot more than elsewhere in Dubai.
> 
> ...


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

CarlaLarsenJones said:


> Hi can anybody advise where is the best place to find a live in reliable maid but not pay the crazy fee's agency's want?[/QUOTE
> 
> You gotta pay to play, nothings free and if you try a sneak, it will come around and bite you in the rear end, These agency fee's protects you and the maid.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Your best bet is probably to look for a referral through a network or maybe the Facebook pages for different expat communities - there are often posts from people leaving the country who want to help their employee/helper find a new job before they leave. 

This is presumably good for the maids themselves and means you can easily get a reference and maybe meet the person and know their expectations before getting into visa applications etc.

Whether or not agencies are expensive to potential employers here it's fairly certain they're charging a big fee (relatively) to those individuals who want to come and work here from other countries.


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Health insurance is now mandatory for live in maids right?....or is that soon?

That will tack on a nice amount a month.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

GloballyRelaxed said:


> Health insurance is now mandatory for live in maids right?....or is that soon?
> 
> That will tack on a nice amount a month.


Don't think it's the law quite yet for maids, having said that I hope anyone who can afford to employ a maid and doesn't provide medical cover chokes on whatever quotes they get soon.. very basic insurance (if you can call it that) starts at under aed 1000 per year.


----------

